# Jack Keller unwell



## lockwood1956 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jack is at home recovering having suffered a heart attack, he is doing well and taking it in his stride.

I'm sure all of our thoughts and prayersgo out to him

I had the great pleasure of meeting the great man at winefest last year in Baltimore.

An inspiration to 1,000's of winemakers worldwide.

If you are reading this from your sickbed Jack

get well soon and keep your chins up

regards
Bob


----------



## B-well4200 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Jack Keller*

This is my first day on this site and I am new to wine making. I have only made 3 batches of wine and one recipe was from Jack Keller's website. My prayers are with you. Get well soon.


----------

